# What to do with pears?



## m00nwater

I am so clueless with pears as I don't buy them often. I was given a bag of about 15 or so pears by a friend that has a tree in their backyard.

What are some things I can do with them? They are the ones that have brown skin and they are quite firm right now.


----------



## miniman

We like making pickled pears. Peel, core and cut up the pears and prepare a vinegar syrup (you will have to look up the proportions as I use a book recipe). Simmer the pears in the syrup and then place them in pickling jars (these need to be warmed else they shatter). Top up the jars with the syrup and sterilise as per other bottling/canning techniques.

You also have pear flavouered vinegar syrup left over which I use in sweet & sour recipes.

You can also make a pear tarte tatin, pear crumble or pear tarts.

Of course, you could just eat them!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

you can poach them in port wine and have them for dessert

I have sliced them, soaked them in a simple syrup then grilled them.  very awesome.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Are you able to weigh the pears you have?? I'll try to formulate a pear preserves recipe for you, but I need the weight.


----------



## buckytom

i haven't had them in years, but my favourite pear recipe is port poached pears? (try not to spit on anyone)

slice the bottom flat to make them better able to stand up, then peel the pears.

simmer them until soft, turning to saturate all around in a sauce made of port wine, sugar, vanilla bean, cinnamon, salt, and a little water.

serve standing up in a pool of the sauce on a deep plate, with a scoop of vanilla ice cream.


----------



## lezah

oh, an acquaintance of mine had a glut of pears recently too.

she made pear-strudel with it. As far as I can tell you can pretty much treat them like apples in that respect. Though I'd say the taste depends a lot on the type of pear.


----------



## babetoo

make a tort, make jam, mix with apples for a pie. eat them out of hand.


----------



## ChefJune

Pear Tart, Pear Salad (with blue cheese and toasted hazelnuts), Pear Souffle, Pear Clafoutis, Poached Pears in Port, or white wine, or red wine, with its own sauce, with chocolate sauce... the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Constance

Peel them and poach in white wine and mixed pickling spice for a lovely lite dessert.


----------



## Maverick2272

I like to chop em up and put them in yogurt and cottage cheese. Other than that, can them for use later, and they are good in fruit salads.


----------



## BreezyCooking

First off - keep in mind that pears are one of the few fruits that are best picked BEFORE they're ripe.  They ripen from the inside out, & if picked when completely soft, are already overripe.  That's why buying pears at the market can actually be a good deal.

Keep your pears out of the fridge, & enjoy them once the outside yields slightly to gentle pressure.

I'm not a big fan of pear cookery, preferring instead to enjoy mine quartered alongside a wedge or two of a good blue cheese & some wonderful Ruby Port wine.


----------



## Cooking Freak

I like to cut a bit soft pears to pieces and mix it with self-made syrup (sugar and cinnamon). Tastes good.


----------



## gadzooks

Pear pie, with marzipan and ginger. A fave here.


----------



## Loprraine

> port poached pears



One of my most favourite ways to do pears!

Or peel, core and slice thickly.  Saute them in butter till they get a bit soft. Remove them from the pan.  Deglaze with Madeira, add some oats to the pan, and season with cinnamon, cardamom, a bit of nutmeg, brown sugar, and add a handfull of oats.  Let it cook a bit, add the pears back in,when the oats are soft, remove it from the heat.  Serve it with whipped cream or vanilla ice cream.


----------



## ChefJune

YUM!  just printed that one out, Lolly!


----------

